
Red Herring: Why Web 2.0 Isn't Dead Yet - bradn
http://www.redherring.com/Article.aspx?a=21342&hed=Why+Web+2.0+Isn't+Dead+Yet&sector=Industries&subsector=VentureCapital
======
danielha
The Web2.0 designation will probably die soon, but the next-generation of the
web is here to stay.

This is not a bubble of web products cropping up to ride the acquisition-hype-
train (though many are). With the "Web1.0", companies were being formed
without solid goals and ways of monetization. The web has expanded so much
since then that there is a market for all these novel ideas. If the web
community deems a product or service worthless, than those ideas alone would
sink and allow the best to stay afloat.

There's no bubble to burst this time, folks. New approach, new media, new web.
I'm excited.

------
Readmore
That was an interesting interview. You sat down with the guy and only asked
THREE questions? I can overhear a better conversation than that on the train.

